# Revells Master Series Millennium Falcon



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

I just got the kit a few days ago.I was not able to post anything until now because I was moving to a new residence. I have been on hoddytalk for quite a few years and have picked up quite a few helpful tips. Now this is the first time that I created an album on this forum and I don't know if it will work. I copied the link to the album and put it down below.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?u=100599

For those of you haven't seen the kit it says on the box it sayd it had 904 pieces. :freak: Now I didn't count each and every piece on each sprue but I did take pictures of all the sprues. Hopefully I did it right and everyone can see them, if not can anyone show me how.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm afraid to ask the price...

Z*


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

It put a very big dent in my model buying budget.

I got the model from CultTVman at a cost of $259.95, plus $14.05 for shipping, for a grand total of $274.00

In the past the only model of the Falcon I could ever get was the three legged one. When I saw the news release video from Revell saying that a more accurate five legged Falcon was coming out I started saving for the purchase. Once I get all moved in to my new place I will start building it.

What the pictures did show is the rectangular "dish" is also included so the new generation of Star Wars fans can build THEIR Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting those, it makes the job you have ahead of you PAINFULLY clear, LOL. I am glad to hear Revell DOES include the alternate dish from the new movie. And I definitely can relate to the budget struggle. But ALOT of folks have posted incredible build galleries of this kit over the past several years, and MANY of those folks have pointed out, if you treat the various subassemblies to this kit AS kits unto themselves, it is really as economical as having purchased eight or ten moderately priced kits (an even BETTER deal if you do not have the option of purchasing locally and you purchase a variety of kits from more than one vendor, ESPECIALLY with the additional shipping costs! If you don't mind, could you shoot a close-up of the rectangular dish (or the sketch of same from the instruction sheet?) I'm thinking of dusting off a half-assembled MPC kit I've had in a box since college, and having seen TFA twice in as many days, I'm leaning towards taking a stab at the "upgrade". :thumbsup:
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

BIG OOPS!!!!!!!!!

It seems I cross pollinate two kits, the Snap Tite Max and the Master Series, which I have both. The Snap & Play is the kit that has both dishes not the Master Series. Neither box has a scale on it, at least I couldn't find one. Even though the Snap & Play has a slightly smaller circumference than the Master Series the dish on both is the same size. 

Now this is my own observations. The dish on the Masters Series has far more detail than the Snap Tite Max so it would stand to reason that its rectangular dish in the later would be less detailed. Now if someone want to make the Master Series into the MF seen in SW VII it would surfice

I wiil post pictures of the Snap & Play so everyone can see the differences as soon as I can.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I pre-ordered mine from MEGAHOBBY, paid for it in Oct and got it the first of Dec. for 204.00 shipped.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Digitally printed rectangular dishes are available on Shapeways-
http://www.shapeways.com/product/P7...h-40-mm-tfa?li=shop-results&optionId=56452712

Whole selection of enhancement parts-
http://www.shapeways.com/shops/308bits?section=Falcon+FM+1/72&s=0

What you have is a Revell reboxing of the FineMolds 1/72 Falcon kit so anything you find that is designed to go with that kit will also work with yours...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Master Series kits are the ex Fine Molds models. Very nice. While not cheap, they are cheaper than the Japanese versions.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes it is expensive but all the details they put in it is worth the price. I put better pictures in the album that proves it. There are so many little detail parts that I have to put on the damn thing that I will need to get a better magnifying glass. I can hardly wait to see what they do to the original X-wing. :freak:


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

For those that want cheaper kit, and less parts, there is the Snap Tite Max. This kit is pre-decorated and has very few parts you need to put on. Below is link for pictures of the kit.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1242


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

enterprise_fanatic said:


> For those that want cheaper kit, and less parts, there is the Snap Tite Max. This kit is pre-decorated and has very few parts you need to put on. Below is link for pictures of the kit.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=1242


Two things should be noted about this kit:

1) It is the Millennium Falcon from _The Force Awakens_ (or, at least, it's _supposed_ to be) and has the rectangular dish. (*Edit: See post #13 below*)

2) It suffers from one of the problems the old MPC Millennium Falcon kit had - the sidewalls are too tall.

And, of course, it's far less detailed than the Revell Master Series/Fine Molds Millennium Falcon. Still, from what I've seen so far you get a fairly decent representation of the Falcon without taking a huge hit on your bank account.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Snap Tite Max kit is not half bad and its a nice, large model. I am not sure the kit actually depicts the Falcon from Force Awakens, despite the box. It still has the original round antenna dish and I didn't see the new rectangular one on the sprue. There is a post on the Sci Fi board here mentioning 3D printed resin radar dishes for the various kits. Ive noticed most of the existing SW kits are out in Force boxes. Even Darth Vader's Tie Fighter. Doesn't mean the actual kit vehicle is from the movie.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> ...I am not sure the kit actually depicts the Falcon from Force Awakens, despite the box. It still has the original round antenna dish and I didn't see the new rectangular one on the sprue...


Now that you mention it, I took another look at the photos of the sprues that enterprise_fanatic posted and I see both the round and the rectangular dishes, so I guess it's designed for the modeler to build it either way.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes TFA dish is on the sprue with the round center. It comes in three pieces, the rectangular dish, the center piece and the mounting bracket / pivot base located on the sprue with the circular dish.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got the 1/48 master series Tie Fighter. It is identical to the Fine Molds in very part except for one big detail. The black inner panels that Fine Molds have are now molded in the same grey that the rest of the kit is molded in. That wont be much problem for everybody who paints everything anyway, but I liked the idea of having the black panels to ease on painting.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It should be identical to the Fine Molds kit because IT IS the Fine Molds kit in a Revell box.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> It should be identical to the Fine Molds kit because IT IS the Fine Molds kit in a Revell box.


That's why I got it, but it is different from the Fine Molds version. G he you tube review show the black panels.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Different colored plastic doesnt mean its a different kit. Its just molded in a different color of plastic. The kit is exactly the same, just in a different box and in different colors.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Different colored plastic doesnt mean its a different kit. Its just molded in a different color of plastic. The kit is exactly the same, just in a different box and in different colors.


Thats what I said. The panels are colored differently. I didn't say it wasn't Fine Molds.You said that the kit should be identical which it is not.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess you are splitting hairs - its made from the same mold and is identical. plastic color has nothing to do with it. The kit has the same parts, same details etc. Plastic color is irrelevant as even the FM kit may have some variation. In the case of the Revell issues, suspect that Revell just buys bagged kits from FM and puts them in Revell boxes. Despite popular misconception, companies usually do not ship molds back and forth. The mold owner just runs kits for whoever buys them.

Kits you would think that are the same but are not are the Great Wall SWS Halftrack with 60cm Search Light and the reissues of the kit from Bronco. Bronco added new parts to the kit, and changed the photo-etch around. The two kits are about 80% identical, but not really the same. And yes the plastic color is different but that doesnt change anything.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I guess you are splitting hairs - its made from the same mold and is identical. plastic color has nothing to do with it.


If that was the case, then there wouldn't be a market for a lot of original Aurora kits. The reissues are from the same molds, just run by a different company, in a different color.
But as we all know, modelers can be picky.


----------

